# Lästige 24er Suche; Bergamont, Scott udn was es alles gibt



## McFly77 (29. Oktober 2011)

Habe heute mit meinem Kurzen (8 1/2 Jahre bei 132cm) den Tag mit der Suche nach einem neuen Radel verbracht.

Zur Zeit besitzt er ein Cube 200 mit dem er richtig gut zurecht kommt. Steigungen waren mit der Übersetzung kein Problem und es wurden auch mal 200hm am Stück bewältigt. Auch eine Radtour in den Sommerferien über ein paar Tage hatte ihm sichtlich Spaß gemacht und es kamen Tageskilometer zusammen mit denen ich nicht in dieser Höhe gerechnet habe.

Er fährt zwar gerne Rad und dies auch mal rasanter aber er ist weder ein Typ der die "Gefahr" sucht noch muss unbedingt jeder "Downhill" ohne absteigen geschafft werden. Ich finde für nen knapp 9 jährigen hat er eine ganz gute Mischung aus Respekt vor der Strecke und eine gewisse Leichtsinnigkeit. 
Das Rad ist auch nicht sein Heiligtum und es ist kein Weltuntergang wenn es einen Kratzer bekommt, sprich er geht nicht unbedingt sehr sorgsam damit um. Wenns mal nicht richtig abgestellt wurde fällts eben um sowas ist ihm egal.

Das Einsatzgebiet war bis jetzt und wird auch weiterhin ein sehr gemischtes Spektrum aus 40% Asphalt, 50% Wald-und Wiesenautobahn und 10% Trail haben.


Jetzt steh ich/er vor der Wahl.
Aus seiner Sicht soll es das Bergamont Team Junior 24 werden. Heute probegefahren und für gut befunden, natürlich spielt in dem Alter das Äußere die Hauptrolle. Mit der für ihn neuen Radipfire Schaltung ist er direkt gut klargekommen, auch wenn ich den Sinn eines Dreifachkettenblattes bei solchen Bikes nicht verstehe, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Die Lenkerhörnchen machen mir zwar etwas Sorgen aber diese lassen sich ja wenn er sie nicht richtig nutzt wieder abschrauben.

Dann ist er noch eine Runde auf dem Cube Kid 240 und auf dem Sott Scale gefahren. So im Großen und Ganzen dürfte da ja kein großer Unterschied zwischen den Bikes sein oder habe ich was übersehen, bzw. gibt es was besonderes zu dem Bergamont zu wissen.
Ich, in meinem Auge des Betrachters muss allerdings sagen, dass mir heute bei den Probefahrten die Gabel des Scott Scale am besten gefallen hat. Scheinbar war die für das Gewicht am Besten ausgelegt, da man bei ihr im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Gabeln deutlich Federbewegungen erkennen konnte.

So, hat jetzt irgendjemand was Produktives zu sagen


----------



## epostampchamp (30. Oktober 2011)

Also, das Cube 240 fährt unser Nachbarskind. Mein Sohn, fast 9 und er sind bis vor 1,5 Jahren ungefähr gleich viel Fahrrad gefahren.  Wir haben dann aus England das Islabike Beinn24 gekauft. Ein Kettenblatt vorn, keine Federgabel, mit leichten Reifen knapp 10kg. Das Cube hab ich mal gewogen, ich glaube es waren über 13kg. Der Nachbar jedenfalls fährt das Cube nur noch, wenn er muss. Mein Sohn fährt deutlich öfter und hat jetzt mit dem Isla das Dirtfahren für sich entdeckt. Jetzt bräuchte er eine Federgabel, lässt sich aber lt. dem Fahrradhändler unseres Vertrauens nicht nachrüsten.

Irgendein Sohn hier aus dem Forum fährt ein 24 Zoll vollgefedertes Specialized  .  Hast du deinen Sohn  mal auf ein kleines 26´er Damen-MTB draufgesetzt? Davon ist meiner nämlich ziemlich begeistert. Er ist nur ein paar cm grösser als deiner und es sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (30. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Specialzed-Fully sind wir 

Es ist das Hotrock A1 FSR - mittlerweile nicht mehr im Programm, aber es gibt noch Restbestände.

Unser Filius hat sich vom Cube Team 200 (mit 5) übers Team 240 (mit 6) zum Specialized hochgearbeitet (ab 7, jetzt 8). Für unseren Einsatzbereich ist das Rad optimal, denn wir fahren überwiegend auf Trails (Isar, Mangfall, Leitzach) und Touren im Schliersee/Tegernsee-Gebiet. Die sind manchmal etwas holprig, und da bewährt sich die Vollfederung des Speci sehr gut, weil sie a) ganz ordentlich funktioniert und b) deutlich die Kräfte des Kleinen schont. Das Genörgel am Ende der Tour ist jedenfalls nicht größer als beim Zimmeraufräumen, also sozusagen auf Normal null. 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten haben wir beim Speci verändert: bessere Reifen (2,1er Rocket Rons), gute Flatpedale und SRAM-Daumenschalter. Der Rest funktioniert tadellos, da kann man für den Preis nicht meckern. Nach einer recht intensiven Tourensaison 2011 ist auch noch nix kaputtgegangen.

Für unsere Zwecke hat es sich als Tourenfully mehr als bewährt 

Fürs wilde Rumtoben auf dem Pumptrack haben wir allerdings noch ein Zweitrad angeschafft (18er WTP Arcade). 

@ epostampchamp: Den neuen Pumptrack in Solln/Herterichstr. kennt Ihr schon? Genial gut!

lg

Sentilo


----------



## McFly77 (30. Oktober 2011)

An das Islabike hatte ich auch schon gedacht, wÃ¼rde eben incl. Versand 100â¬ mehr kosten als sein jetzt anvisiertes Bergamont. Von dem Bike hÃ¶rt man jedoch nur, dass man dort sehr aufs Gewicht geachtet hat. Das Gewicht betrÃ¤gt nach Internetrecherchen eher 10,5kg anstatt kanpp 10kg. Auch Ã¼ber die Verarbeitung liest man sehr gemischte Meinungen. Dies und die Tatsache, dass es kein Support vor Ort gibt lÃ¤sst mich etwas zweifeln. 
Ganz aus dem Rennen ist das Bike nicht, dies wÃ¤re allerdings nur der Fall, wenn ich mich bei dem Kauf mehr einmischen wÃ¼rde als gewollt. 

Ein Fully kommt keinesfalls in die engere Auswahl, dafÃ¼r wÃ¤re das Einsatzgebiet unpassend.
Auch ein kleines 26er ist noch zu groÃ, ich finde es gibt nix schlimmeres als Kids mit einem zu groÃen Rad auf die Piste zu schicken.


----------



## Sentilo (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja dann nimm doch das Bergamont  

Sieht cool aus, ist nicht besser oder schlechter ausgestattet als Cube, Scott & Co., und ein bisschen tunen kannst Du ja immer, wenn Dir langweilig ist. Die Kenda-Reifen gegen Schwalbe Mo Joes getauscht, schon purzelt ein Pfund. Pedale könnt' ich mir auch etwas weniger rutschig vorstellen, aber sonst ist das Rad doch okay. Und Service vor Ort ist 'ne feine Sache, denn in dieser Preislage haben die Komponenten nicht gerade das ewige Leben. 

lg

Sentilo


----------



## Hal_9000 (16. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

da das mein erster Post hier ist, wollte ich nicht gleich nen neuen Thread aufmachen, v.a. weil ich mit einem Thema komme, das schon mehrmals hier behandelt wurde: 
Das Christkind sucht noch ein Radl für meinen Sohn (8,5 Jahre).

Eigentlich will er unbedingt (und ich auch) ein 24 Fully. Unabhängig vom Preis hatte ich mich schon auf das Kona Stinky 24 eingeschossen, hab mich aber nun doch weitgehend davon verabschiedet: Neben Preis/Qualität, kann ich die Performance der Federung nicht beurteilen (kann man das im Münchner Raum nirgendwo ausprobieren?) und v.a. aber schreckt mich das Gewicht ab. 

Ich will aber auch nicht monstermäßig tunen, d.h. ich will eigentlich keine Zeit und Extra-Geld in Leichtbau-Nachrüstung investieren. Wenn aber jemand noch nen Tipp hat, ob es nicht doch ein leichtes aber performantes 24 Fully gibt, dann freue ich mich darüber  danke! 

Damit bin ich beim eigentlichen Thema: 
Es wird wohl ein 24 Hardtail werden. 

Das Ding sollte Scheibenbremse haben (da steht mein Sohnemann drauf, wenn er schon kein Fully bekommt). Funzen die ordentlich? 
Es sollte ne wirklich funktionierende Gabel haben. Ich möchte nicht wirklich das Nachrüsten/Tunen anfangen. Und die Komponenten sollten schon ein wenig was aushalten 
Und das Ganze sollte geometrie- und designmäßig eher in Richtung Dirt gehen (aber mit Schaltung und Vorderbremse), also nix mit Lenkerhörnchen und so ....

Wenn ich mir das alles überlege, lande ich schnell beim Scott Voltage 24 Disc Version. 

Er fährt jetzt das 20 Zoll Voltage. Soweit so gut, aber deswegen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das 24 auch eher in die Kategorie schwere Jungs fällt. Und so bin ich wieder am Anfang meiner Überlegungen  

Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen könntet  bin über jeden Tipp dankbar. Ich hab schon hier im Forum geschmökert und ich hab natürlich die Hompages der gängigen Hersteller abgeklappert: Bei Scott, Spezialized, Cube, YT, Bergamont hab ich nix gefunden. Ein Lapierre vielleicht? Das hat aber wiederum keine Disc-Brakes.

Danke!
Viele Grüße Hal_9000


----------



## NoSaint_CH (16. November 2011)

Das Voltage Disc hätte mir eigentlich auch gefallen, aber bei dem Gewicht ist das wieder aus der Wahl rausgefallen (Schöngerechnet und ohne Pedale ab 12.7 Kilo, dürfte also fahrfertig zwischen 13 und 14 Kilo wiegen) http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/ki...-8-jahren/scott-voltage-jr-24-disc::1889.html)

Habe mich selber noch immer nicht definitiv entschieden (aus den gleichen Gründen, d.h. hohe Versandkosten und anschienend zwischendurch nicht immer gleich hohe Qualität gemäss Forum), hatte aber auf das 24er Beinn tendiert. Als valable Alternative würde das Scott Scale (wenn das Budget das hergibt, natürlich die RC Variante http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/ki...l-ab-ca-8-jahren/scott-scale-rc-jr::1810.html) in Frage kommen.

Je nach Grösse könnte ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass statt eines (recht grossen) 24ers sogar das Islabike Creig 26 in Frage kommen kann (allerdings weniger, wenn man die Kosten vergleicht - man könnte das höchstens mit zukünftigem Gebrauch abdiskontieren), denn Islabike hat im Vergleich doch sehr kleine Rahmen. Haben gerade ein No-Name 16" Occasion-Winterbike für den Kleinen gekauft, das Teil ist in der niedrigsten Sattelposition schon 2cm höher als das Beinn 20 Small - man kann das wirklich nicht vergleichen.

Preislich ist das Cube 240 sicher eine nette Alternative, wer auf Markenware steht (ob's besser ist, war nicht die Frage) wird sicher auch beim Hotrock A1 FS von Specialized fündig http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62167&scid=1104&scname=Kinder (für meinen Grösseren ist das Teil leider noch einiges zu Gross, der muss mal wieder bisschen Gas geben mit Wachsen, damit er weiterhin zu den Grössen 6-jährigen gehört). Sieht jedenfalls nett aus und bekommt man bei jedem Speci-Händler, somit wäre zumindest das Thema Ersatzteile und Wartung gelöst.

Mein Grosser quält mich dauernd mit einer Federgabel, aber das 20er Beinn (Small) hat selbst bei richtigen MTB-Touren (Moutainbike-Trails in Flims) gezeigt, dass eine Federgabel schlichtweg überflüssig ist - allerdings kommen bei sehr holprigen Passagen dann die 20 Zoll Räder ans Limit (auch, weil sich der Junge vom BMX-Fahren doch eine ziemlich agressive Gangart angewöhnt hat, ich fürchte da dauernd um die Stabilität des Rahmens). Allerdings muss man da auch erst mal rauf - und da heisst es schon mal 1.5 Stunden Bergaufschieben und zwischendurch mal wieder paar hundert Meter im kleinsten Gang raufquälen (Isla dürfte für echte MTB-Einsätze ruhig noch kleiner übersetzen). Dort ist jedes Gramm weniger Gewicht Gold wert - das sieht sogar mein Grosser ein.

Allerdings ist das eben Einsatzabhängig, für einfachere Strecken könnte etwas mehr Stabilität durchaus auch zu gebrauchen sein. Bisher haben die V-Breaks auch knackige Passagen problemlos gemeistert, von da her keinen Grund unbedingt auf Disc umzusteigen (bei Nässe fahren wir keine solchen Sachen, das wird mir dann ernsthaft zu gefährlich). Weil auch ein 24er kaum länger als 3 Saison im Einsatz bleiben wird, sollte es auch mit der Langlebigkeit kein Problem geben (hab den Laufradsatz für mein Leichtbau-Hardtail wechseln müssen weil die Flanken durchgebremst waren, bei den Investitionen kommt man schon auf die Idee mal auf Scheibenbremse umzurüsten).

Kurz: egal was man kauft, bezahlt man entweder (zu) viel oder muss (zu) viel Gewicht in Kauf nehmen. Für Disc gibt es bei Kids kaum einen triftigen Grund, ist also etwas was in beiden Kategorien ohne Tränen weggelassen werden kann.

Marc
P.S.: beim 26er Creig sieht es etwas anders aus, da das Teil ja eigentlich schon ziemlich lange im Einsatz stehen sollte - allerdings sollte man in der Preisklasse dann auch noch andere (vielelicht in Ausstattung höherwertige) Sachen bekommen.


----------



## epostampchamp (17. November 2011)

Hallo HAL 9000  (genialer Film)

was gefällt dir an YT nicht, ich hab Oma dazu gebracht meinem Sohn das firstplay, oder firstlove zu finanzieren. Demnächst breche ich von München auf um in Forchheim probezusitzen.

Das Kona Stinky in 24' kann man wohl in Leogang leihen und kaufen. 

@Sentilo, der Pumptrack in Solln ist super, meinem Sohn ist aber der Abstand zwischen den grossen Sprüngen zu klein. Bohnenstengel Senior hat mich auch angequatscht und wollte mir was verkaufen. Wir sind eher im Münchner Osten unterwegs, in der Kiesgrube von Waldperlach, da kann man noch selber schaufeln.


----------



## Hal_9000 (17. November 2011)

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme! Hab auch noch PN's bekommen. Aber liebe Leut ... ihr macht es mir nicht wirklich leichter ... 

@egostampchamp: hm das YT ... ich hab einfach keinen Gefallen an dem unter dem Oberrohr geführten Dämpfer gefunden, dazu die komische Aufhängung des Gelenks und die halboffenen Rohre des Hinterbaus. Ich geb aber zu, dass das vollkommen subjektiv ist. Da sieht das Stinky einfach "besser" aus - im Sinne der Geometrie und der Verarbeitung. ABER, Du hast schon recht: Wenn ich jetzt den Preis und das Gewicht mit dem 24er Stinky vergleiche, dann würde YT First Play Fully evtl. doch ganz gut zu meinem Sohenman passen. Manno! Also doch nen Fully? Da muss aber Oma+Opa ran ...

Jetzt mal noch was anderes, bzgl. Hardtail vs. Fully:
Mein Sohn fährt gern in Pumptracks spazieren, lässt keine Stufen aus und auch die Isartrails findet er spitze. Aber Airtime ist nicht wirklich angesagt und auch sonst keine Moves und Tricks (muss er ja auch nicht). Aber wäre es in der Theorie nicht besser, wenn er old school die harte Tour mitmacht (=Hardtail), um das Gefühl fürs Radl besser zu lernen, oder soll er doch gleich auf Fully umsteigen (=dann wird er nie den Pumptrack durchrollen)? Oder ist das alles einfach nur wurscht?

VG
Hal 9000


----------



## epostampchamp (17. November 2011)

dieselbe Frage quält mich auch...

Als wir diesen Sommer im Bikepark in Lenggries waren, ist er zwar von oben runtergefahren, ungefedert hats ihm aber keinen Spass gemacht. So blieb er bei der untengelegenen Dirtpassage .
Die anderen Papas haben mich dann auf Kona und YT gebracht.

Für Pumptrack und Dirtversuche hat er immernoch das Isla.

Wenn ich den Sommer aber Revue passieren lasse, wäre ein BMX/Dirtbike sinnvoller als ein Fully. ABER das Isla wiegt knapp 10kg, BMX/Dirt um die 13kg. Bei 35 kg Fahrergewicht nicht zu unterschätzen. Ausreichend stabil ist das Isla (noch). Er blieb so oft nach einem Sprung mit der Hinterrad an einer Kante hängen und es hält immernoch. Ich glaube mit einem Fully ist einfach mehr Einsatzbereich abgedeckt.
Das wichtigste ist aber immernoch der Kleine. Wir werden also zu YT fahren, er setzt sich auf 24' Dirt und 24' Fully und entscheidet dann selbst.


----------



## schoeppi (22. November 2011)

Wir haben das hier seit letzten Februar im Einsatz:
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/f...eder/24-zoll/merida-ninety-six-junior-624-sus

Gab es bei H+S für 249 EUR, also wirklich günstig.
Ein paar Änderungen hab ich gemacht.
Smart Sam Reifen, Lenker (original war aus Stahl!) Vorbau und Sattelstütze.
Dazu noch eine andere Feder bestellt, passend zum Gewicht des Juniors.
Hat gerade mal 9 EUR gekostet. Auch die anderen Änderungen waren sehr günstig, haben das Bike aber deutlich abgespeckt. Wir liegen jetzt fahrfertig bei 12,6kg.
Mein Sohnemann (7) fährt damit so gut wie alles was nicht gerade unter heftigem Downhill läuft. Auch Kinderrennen, und die recht erfolgreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2011)

Hi,

nachdem meiner aus seinem CUBE 200 herausgewachsen war, standen wir auch vor div. 24" ern.
Geworden ist es ein CENTURION R´Boc. So erstmal kein reines MTB. Aber mit RacingRalph 24" x 2,4 und einer MTB Kassette ist er damit schneller als der alte Papa.
Auf Touren hatte er noch keinen Bock, aber hochschieben und runterheizen gefällt 

Er hatte viel Spaß damit, wird aber im Frühjahr 2012 auf was in26" wechseln.

Mal sehen.


----------



## joe267 (22. November 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht hast Du ja Interesse an einem Stinky 2-4 Modell 2010.Hat mein Sohn jetzt 2 Sommer gefahren und ist jetzt zu klein.Das mit dem Gewicht würde ich nicht überbewerten ,das ist den Kids nähmlich ganz egal ,hauptsache das Bike sieht cool aus.So war es bei meinem Sohn und auch bei allen anderen Kids die ich durch meinen Sohn kennengelernt habe.

Bei Interesse einfach mailen, steht aber auch im Bikemarkt.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/441074


----------



## Deleted 4950 (25. November 2011)

joe267 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Das mit dem Gewicht würde ich nicht überbewerten...



Scusa, da muß ich komplett widersprechen, natürlich kommt es den Kids sehr auf die Optik an, aber 13 Kilo und mehr geht (z.B für meine Tochter) gar nicht, vielleicht im Bikepark oder auf dem Spielwiese aber für kleine Touren zur nächsten Alm? 

Gewicht / Kraftverhältnis bei:
Ich 75 Kg : Bike 13 Kg
Tochter 25 Kg: Bike 13 Kg

weiß jemand wie die Secialized  Kinder-Bikes wiegen?
z.B. Hotrock 20 6-Speed 

Danke und sonnige Grüße aus dem Leitzachtal


----------



## Sentilo (29. November 2011)

joe267 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gewicht würde ich nicht überbewerten, das ist den Kids nähmlich ganz egal.



So isses. Das Gewicht des Rades nur in Bezug zum Körpergewicht des Kindes zu setzen, ist m.M. zu kurz gedacht. Man muss auch die Größe und Hebelverhältnisse in Betracht ziehen. Bei einem Zwei-Meter-Lulatsch sind 80 Kilo ja auch was anderes als bei einem 1,50-Meter-Pummelbären. 

Unsere Göre hat mit acht Jahren etwa 3/4 der Erwachsenengröße, aber nur 1/3 des Gewichts (Kinder-BMI 16,1). Ein auch nur halbwegs sportliches Kind ist ab einem bestimmten Alter also fast so etwas wie ein geschrumpfter Tour-de-France-Bergchampion: kompakt, drahtig, leicht, gute Hebelverhältnisse (lange Beine). 

Damit lässt sich schon einiges anstellen. Wir fahren z.B. ohne Mullen und Knullen hübsche Touren im Schliersee/Tegernsee-Gebiet. Wichtiger als der Blick auf die Waage ist m.M. eine perfekte Ergonomie, leichtgängige Komponenten und eine funktionierende Federung. Dann radeln die Kinder fast wie von selbst ...


----------



## Hal_9000 (29. November 2011)

Hallo,

ja da haben wir ja eine lustige Diskussion - und das Christkind weiß immer noch nicht, was es bringen soll ...

Ne mal im Ernst: Also ich denk schon auch, dass das Gewicht für Touren keine soooooo entscheidende Rolle spielt, schlimmstenfalls muss der Papa halt a bisserl mit anschieben ... Daher hätte ich mich nach der wertvollen Diskussion hier (danke!) nun doch fast für das Stinky 24, oder das YT Fully entschieden - trotz des Gewichts. Aber die sind mir einfach zu heftig vom Preis - ganz ehrlich. Wenn also jemand ein günstiges Gebrauchtes hat, wäre ich u.U. interessiert. 

Aber wie isses mit dem Handling von so nem Eisenpanzer? Wenn es mal ein bisschen holpert und poltert (Ich hatte neulich so nen kleinen Schreckmoment mit dem Rookie bei ner kleinen Abfahrt), dann isses halt schon fein, wenn er das Ding auch a bisserl bewegen kann und er nicht nur "Passagier" ist, oder wie seht Ihr das? Macht da ein Unterschied von einem 10 Kg Radl zu nem 13KG Radl so viel aus? Ich frage deswegen, denn mir scheint das Scott Voltage 24 das einzige Radl das ein wenig Dirt Geometrie hat und mit dem er aber doch noch gut Touren fahren kann. Das ist für meinen Sohnemann auch deswegen wichtig, weil er eher klein ist. Und wenn ich das richitg sehe, sind die meisten anderen 24er einfach "geschrumpfte" CC-Bikes (und außerdem will er ja cool sein). 


Und noch was: Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit mechanischen Scheibenbremsen (Bsp. Scott Voltage Disc 24er). Im Prinzip schon klar, aber der junge Mann steht halt drauf: Sind die vergleichbar mit normalen Bremsen oder nur Schrott?

Danke!
Hal_9000


----------



## Sentilo (29. November 2011)

Sorry, noch keine Erfahrungen mit mechanischen Scheibenbremsen, aber ich Ã¼berlege auch schon, ob ich die Cantis runterbauen soll. Die reichen in der Ebene und auf der Fahrt zur Schule natÃ¼rlich locker aus, aber auf lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten kommen sie offenbar an ihre Grenzen. Die alte SpitzingseestraÃe runter hatte Junior schon ein bisschen Stress, die Fuhre in Johannestal auch wieder zum Stehen zu bringen. Das ist noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ...

P.S.: Ich hab's grad noch mal angeschaut â das Voltage unter Weihnachtsbaum ist schon der Hit. Hoher Coolnessfaktor und Pausenmagnet in der Schule. Das dÃ¼rfte indianermÃ¤Ãiges Freudengeheul geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (29. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

an Juniors Bike kommen die Deore (2012) Scheibenbremsen.
Hat zwei Gründe:

1. Der Rahmen hat nur Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
2. Ich denke das ist doch mittlerweile Stand der Technik.

Nicht das der Kleine nicht auch mit Felgenbremse ausgekommen wäre.
Und bei einem Neuaufbau für nen 8Jährigen macht es auch Sinn.

Ich hatte nen Beitrag in der Bremsen Abteilung dazu aufgemacht, findest Du unter "Scheibenbremse für Kinder MTB".

Dort wurde mir auch ne mechanische Disc Bremse von Avid empfohlen.




Habe mich jetzt für die Deore entschieden.

Erfahrungswerte habe ich aber erst im April.

Gruß Bernd


----------

